# Dwarf lionfish



## imclownfish (Jan 31, 2011)

Does anybody know if there are any dwarf lionfish available in the gta? Im in the area and have been looking for one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've seen them on and off at NAFB. Menagerie may also be able to bring in one for you. I don't think I've seen them at SUM any time. 

Actually, come to think of it, BA Scarborough has them here and there too.


----------



## imclownfish (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok I'll go take a look at BA Scarborough. Thanks


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

i was there yesterday but they didnt have it, you can probably call them ahead of time to check. I only saw them once in the last half yr or so. Either they dont restock often or they sell really quickly


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

Call Big Al's Vaughan. I believe i saw 1 or 2 dwarf fuzzy lionfish the last time i was in. They may still have them.

Not sure if the species name is right, but they were some sort of dwarf species. I was contemplating getting one but my tanks only 29 gallons


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> I've seen them on and off at NAFB. Menagerie may also be able to bring in one for you. I don't think I've seen them at SUM any time.
> 
> Actually, come to think of it, BA Scarborough has them here and there too.


Usually get a couple with every indo/bali/phillipines shipment, so 4-5 times a month.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, I don't care for them, so they're as good as not even there.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Actually, they're pretty dope. If they weren't about to eat almost everything else in my tank, I'd totally get one.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

esp dope when they're the more colourful ones. i've been tempted more than once - but its them or inverts, and the latter always win out.


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

i always liked the colours of the lionfish, but when i had the volitan lionfish, they kinda just parked up in the corners and never moved around


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

i used to have a Fu Man Chu lion, best lion out there that's for sure, one with a tad bit more colour too.

you should look into one


----------



## imclownfish (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I have always liked the dwarf lions and I just set up a tank for a dwarf. Unfortunately, I did not find one yesterday. Chris, would you happen to know the next time you'd be getting in one of these shipments?
Thanks


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Call on Friday and we can let you know.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

NAFB posted that they had one come in last night. You should give them a shout.


----------



## imclownfish (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds good Chris. I saw that NAFB got one, unfortunately it is quite far for me. Maybe on the weekend. Thanks


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

When I was looking for mine I had both Scarb and North York BA's trying to get one for me... After a month, I called Vaughan BA's and they had a few, so I had to drive out there. 

Thank god for Zipcar


----------

